# Philips Hue DMX



## gellframe (Nov 26, 2018)

Hey everybody!

I’m looking to be able to control about 5 Philips Hue color ambiance bulbs through DMX with an ION board. Has anyone had experience with this and can help me out with it?


----------



## derekleffew (Nov 27, 2018)

Apparently, Philips Hue only works with Philips Strand consoles.


----------



## Mac Hosehead (Nov 27, 2018)

With the projects I have seen to do DMX Hue control, you need a device in-between to receive the data and then send the API calls to the Hue Gateway. This project appears to use a Mac to receive ArtNet and send the calls.
https://github.com/sinedied/dmx-hue
i have not tried this out but it doesn't look too difficult to test.

Fortunately, the GSX was not a Phillips console.


----------

